# Moving to Kefalonia



## Tricky Dicky (Oct 24, 2018)

Moving in the New Year and am looking at the possibility of hiring a van here in the UK for a one way trip to Kefalonia. Is this actually possible? Some hire companies won’t even allow travel to Greece let alone a one way trip. Failing that, is there anyone on Kefalonia offering a home moving service.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

No idea about van hire, but you could consider buying a van and then selling it to someone who is moving back.


----------



## PattyO (Nov 29, 2018)

I love Kefalonia, Specially beaches, Makris Gialos and Platis Gialos are both very lovely and easily accessible beaches. Visitors wishing to go to Myrtos beach, a renowned spot, must drive there. Also visit gorgeous Antisamos beach, which gained worldwide fame through the Hollywood movie Captain Corelli’s Mandolin, parts of which were shot on location. Other worthwhile beaches include Ai Helis, a cosmopolitan place, lovely Petani, impressive Xi, where the beach is colored red, Avithos and Lourdas. No matter where you go swimming in Kefalonia, the island will not disappoint.


----------

